# Tankless water heaters



## JFAUTOINC (Jan 5, 2012)

HAD A NEW BOSCH TANKLESS SYSTEM INSTALLED DEC.2011.....BIGGGGGG MISTAKE !!!!! WATER DOES NOT GET HOT AS TANK SYSTEM...DISHWASHER ( BOSCH ) DOES NOT GET DISHES AS CLEAN.... I WILL NEVER DO THIS AGAIN...ANYONE OUT THERE THINKING OF GETTING A TANKLESS SYSTEM? DON'T YOU WILL BE SORRY!!!!!!!!!! IF ONE OF YOUR BATHROOM SHOWERS IS 30 FEET AWAY FROM THE WATER HEATER YOU WILL NEED A WET SUIT TO KEEP YOU WARM DURING YOUR SHOWER !!!! I SEE WHERE THE OLD SAYING CAME FROM ( SHOWER WITH A FRIEND } THEY MUST OF HAD A BOSCH TANKLESS HOT WATER HEATER...AND DONT BOTHER TO CONTACT BOSCH...THEY DON'T ANSWER THE  E- MAILS...


----------



## paul52446m (Jan 5, 2012)

JFAUTOINC said:


> HAD A NEW BOSCH TANKLESS SYSTEM INSTALLED DEC.2011.....BIGGGGGG MISTAKE !!!!! WATER DOES NOT GET HOT AS TANK SYSTEM...DISHWASHER ( BOSCH ) DOES NOT GET DISHES AS CLEAN.... I WILL NEVER DO THIS AGAIN...ANYONE OUT THERE THINKING OF GETTING A TANKLESS SYSTEM? DON'T YOU WILL BE SORRY!!!!!!!!!! IF ONE OF YOUR BATHROOM SHOWERS IS 30 FEET AWAY FROM THE WATER HEATER YOU WILL NEED A WET SUIT TO KEEP YOU WARM DURING YOUR SHOWER !!!! I SEE WHERE THE OLD SAYING CAME FROM ( SHOWER WITH A FRIEND } THEY MUST OF HAD A BOSCH TANKLESS HOT WATER HEATER...AND DONT BOTHER TO CONTACT BOSCH...THEY DON'T ANSWER THE  E- MAILS...



What do you have your water temp set to? I just worked on a job and they had a heater like that . I did not sell it but i did all the gas lines and heating so i fired 
 the water heater. We could not get it to go beyond 120 until we used a remote control. Is yours like that.  Paul


----------



## Dionysia (Jan 14, 2012)

We looked into tankless heaters as well. The literature says it only raises the water temp about 25 degrees. Our water service here in Kansas is entering the house at a temp of only 40-50 degrees right now, so a tankless heater would not raise the temp hot enough for my preferred showering temp. We considered having some sort of holding tank before the heater to allow the water to come to room temp before entering the heater, but that pretty much defeated our purpose of saving space. Mostly a tankless heater is just a temperature booster. The amount of energy needed to heat water that many degrees in that short a run of pipe would probably be too dangerous and expensive to have in the average house.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 14, 2012)

Not sticking up for tankless heaters, and I would never suggest installing one but the highest temp. it should be heating the water is 120 deg. Some places that's even code and the inspector will even check it at the tap before giving you a CO.
Most newer dishwashers have a heater built into then. A dish washer needs 160 deg. to sanitize the dishes but that would give someone 3rd deg. burns.
There should be adjustments on your tankless to increase or decrease the temp. of the water.
An under sized unit, undersized incoming line to the heater, unisulated pipes, pipe running to close to a foundation vent can all cause lower water tempertures.


----------



## briancooper (Apr 3, 2013)

There are many great advantages of using tankless water heaters. The best and biggest advantage of using such heaters is that it helps us to save energy as well as our money. Energy is not used until a demand is present.


----------



## drewdin (Apr 11, 2013)

I have a tankless by Weil McClain, i don't have any issues that are listed above. Is it possible that it was not sized or installed correctly?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 12, 2013)

OK this is complex  &#8230;  but I&#8217;ll try.  The hot line to the shower valve comes from the tankless heater depending on flow demand. But, the cold line is a straight line feed so a pressure differential can be created between the two (cold being the higher pressure) at the shower valve. If the shower valve has a tempering device for safety it cross connects hot to cold &#8230; and the higher pressure cold pushes the hot back down the hot line until it meets equal pressure &#8230;  which starves the shower valve of hot water for several seconds until the tempering closes off.  The naked shower user gets a blast of cold water!  According to the owners manual, if there is ANY pressure differential at all at the point of cross connect (the cross connect being the anti-scald tempering section of the shower valve), the higher pressure liquid (cold) will flow toward the lesser pressure liquid (hot). Note that this pressure differential will only occur during flow conditions; static pressures will be equal.
Nothing wrong with the water heater itself. Worse, these symptoms exist (periodic cold blast) in BOSCH installations.  The owners manual says turn the water temp down (so you don't activate tempering) but that just limits the total heat meaning you get even less hot water!

Solution:  Kill the tempering device.  Remove flow restrictors.  Lather up!


----------



## Drywallinfo (Jul 11, 2013)

We looked into getting one. Glad we didn't. Hard water will wreck them in a hurry, so we would have had to get a softener too. Also, our water is so cold from the ground, there is a lot of heat needed. We use hot water like crazy. What I would really like to have is some sort of timer to shut the darned hot water off so some of my family members can not take their excessively long showers!  And, myself, BTW, I take about a 5 min shower.


----------



## Raindem (Jul 18, 2013)

We had a whole house tankless installed when we built our house.  Big mistake.  The water never got as hot as we wanted, and you had to have a certain amount of water flow for it to even work.  There were times when I had to run the hot water full-blast, just so the HWH would kick in, when I only needed a trickle.  It might save a few pennies of electricity but it wastes a lot of water.  Plus ours, an electric model, made an audible knock every time the relay kicked in.  In the kitchen it was quite loud.  After about 8 months I replaced it with a good old-fashioned tank from Sears.

Sometimes "new" or "green" technology is not any better than the old way of doing things.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 18, 2013)

Drywallinfo said:


> We looked into getting one. Glad we didn't. Hard water will wreck them in a hurry, so we would have had to get a softener too. Also, our water is so cold from the ground, there is a lot of heat needed. We use hot water like crazy. What I would really like to have is some sort of timer to shut the darned hot water off so some of my family members can not take their excessively long showers!  And, myself, BTW, I take about a 5 min shower.


 http://www.savewater.com.au/products/Showerguard:beer:


----------



## coachgeo (Oct 6, 2013)

Add a solar water heating unit to add heat to stored water? The in line would then only be needed to bring it up to max temp if it is not there already?  

Would not save space except you could lay the water storage tank down horizontal.  Would save on $$$ IMHO


----------



## gottodo1 (Oct 22, 2013)

I had a solar water heater in AZ with an 80Gal tank and LOVED IT! I have a 50Gal tank with a booster electric tankless in ND and it's OK after about the first 5 minutes in the shower (software is very slow on tankless for safety reasons) I wouldn't recommend a downline tankless, put it upstream of the tanked water heater (though in my situation this was alot less cost efficient).


----------

